#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 你覺得什麼最難畫

## J.C.

我的話嘛....覺得機械類 金屬類的最難畫
永遠搞不懂結構要怎麼畫才像 有一堆零件的更討厭 因為我不擅長刻

人體方面因為不常畫背面跟屁股 所以這部分有時候也有點苦手就是

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我嘛....肌肉組織...
人類的頭.四肢.身體肌肉(+前胸部分)
---
如果以大方面的來講...全部都很難畫XD"(光讓眼睛對齊就很難了...(汗b))
(天音:太嫩啦~哈哈哈~~~
嘎....NO~~~~~~~~~)

----------


## 翼緋麟

多人(獸)的動作配合吧 

例如  擁抱   

超難畫

----------


## 藍德

我認為手比較難畫...手的動作是怎麼畫也畫不好..> <"...
還有獸人的腿部,那種肌肉線條對我來說真是難畫....(羅莉呢?)(那令當別論...= =")
其實往往畫到最後...整體看起來就是怪怪的...那個時候要改也就非常苦手摟....看來,應該還有整體骨架的問題還需要研究阿...

----------


## MINE

肘關節、膝關節、肩膀關節跟大腿股關節那裡
超~麻煩的啊><
肌肉交錯骨頭又複雜

我也很不會畫石頭=0=""

----------


## J.C.

手的話可以看自己的手來參考吧?

其他部位看看關於畫人體的書也是很有幫助的

----------


## Wolfang

呃啊..手是嗎...
上次美術課，就是畫自己的手，結果我製造了一個左手傳奇...
畫了1個小時為了一隻手掌..別人早早就畫完了...

----------


## ocarina2112

> 肘關節、膝關節、肩膀關節跟大腿股關節那裡
> 超~麻煩的啊><
> 肌肉交錯骨頭又複雜
> 
> 我也很不會畫石頭=0=""


噗噗~~
明明就畫得那麼好還漏自已氣=3=

我光是線條都覺得很難畫了

每次畫一張圖就要畫兩三個小時才畫好

然後還會被說是隨便畫出來的..(打擊)

----------


## 加魯魯

最恨的是背景.....
每次要找適當的東西來作背景都找不到適合的....="=

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

說實話....手真的很難畫呢= =
我的獸人嘛....手指太粗XD"""

----------


## J.C.

我記得小的時候 大概五六歲
那時候我一直覺得鳥很難畫 因為總是抓不到比例 也不懂腳那麼細要怎麼支撐身體
後來某次聽說我爸一個同事蠻會畫畫的
我就很期待的問他 鳥要怎麼畫啊?
這位大叔很親切的說 鳥啊! 簡單啊! 我畫給你看!
我心想 什麼~~ 這麼難畫的東西他竟然說很簡單 我一定要好好看他到底怎麼畫!
他刷刷兩筆 畫了這個------->  點我
我當時還想 疑? 這是雲吧? 這是雲吧???
看了好久才恍然大悟 這位大叔想的鳥是什麼....
當時真的很想做這個表情    =口=||||
也深深感到大人們用於自然物的簡化代表圖像是多麼可怕

當然畫鳥這個問題在長大之後自然就慢慢解決了啦
只是這件事一直都印象深刻 所以講一講

----------


## ocarina2112

哈
看了真是覺得親切~

以前我舅舅跟我媽也是那樣教我畫鳥的呀XD
不覺得這個畫得很棒~~?

----------


## LSI狼

在下認為最難畫的應該是要畫出完全一模一樣角色的兩張圖。
因為多少會有所差異。
其他還有如特殊視角(例如獸類頭部的仰視跟俯視是最不好畫的)，特殊動作，多角色等(其實這也牽涉到構圖)，還有就是背景><

----------


## 暗域黑狼

> 多人(獸)的動作配合吧 
> 
> 例如  擁抱   
> 
> 超難畫




恩阿~真的真的超難畫的~
只會畫2之打鬥畫面(分開的沒纏鬥)
其實我也不太會畫較精細的部分像手的動作....

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

啊……我來了
目前覺得難畫的仍然是衣紋皺褶啦，要很自信的畫出可以使人信服的皺褶，常常還是滿痛苦的。
還有美女和小孩，畫不可愛

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我覺得...要把"恐怖的氣氛"畫進畫中，是最難的=w="
(這什麼鬼囧)
因為我非常不善常血腥與暴力的題材OTZ(所以都畫小貓小狗囧？)

不過以平常的構圖來講～
果然還是背景苦手吧=w="(嗚喔喔！可怕的透視啊！(爆))

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

眼睛== 有點難畫(很難對齊....

再來是手的肌肉....

----------


## 柩月

衣服 +1

皺摺 +1

肌肉 +1

背景 +1

透視 +1

透視抓不好真的很敗筆= =

----------


## 夜月之狼

爪子。

皺褶。

陰影。

臉型。

人類。(被打)

總之 都不熟練<O>

我要加油啊Q___Q

----------


## 漣漪月影

手
雲上色
樹木
還有諸盧此類
這些都難畫~
呵呵

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

女人和衣服XD

皺摺+1啊~

衣服爆難畫 囧"

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

覺得最難的應該是

1.眼睛(神韻超難抓的...只會畫Q版>_<)
2.衣服皺摺(感覺差一點就差很多了)
3.肌肉(不是會畫太瘦就是太胖要不然就是歪七扭八)
4.立體感(畫不好時看不懂在畫什麼  黏成一團...)

以上我的情況大概是這樣吧...(其實全部都很難畫  炸)

----------


## 熾祈

整體來講…該說是脖子吧？（有時候會畫太粗…）
再來是肌肉，總是對自己畫出的那一塊一塊的『馬蒐』（喂！）有一點不滿ＸＤＤ（自滅）
手指算是最苦手的部分，就算看著自己的手畫也老是抓不出那種感覺ˊˋ

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不才最不擅長的是水泥牆或是岩石的光滑質感

希望有高手能夠指點

----------


## 夜月之狼

我還要加一個

胸部......囧(被大滅)

----------


## Ghostalker

广角镜头效果 难画得要死 人多了就更可怕......

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

第一次畫這樣覺得很難－－＞多練畫就會畫出
我覺得不好畫出就是衣服的皺摺．．．（爆）
畫家是這樣要常常畫圖很久就會畫出．．．不過需要參考和觀察其他的東西來畫圖能畫出～
我本人常畫是獸人的裸體．．．參考和觀念猛男或男人的裸體不看女性的（爆～～～還說出
太少畫衣服．．．（被遭殃

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

雖然我不太會畫
但我覺得還是眼睛最難畫
只要眼睛一沒畫好 圖就馬上廢掉了

----------


## 薩爾德

我常常把身材比例畫錯  :Crying or Very sad:  ......
不是上半身比較長就是下半身太短XD

----------


## 王鯤梵

我認為，不喜歡的東西最難畫，是吧

因為本來就不喜歡。

----------


## 銀楓

如果所有的東西都要畫的很細..
當然什麼都很難畫..
像頭髮啦..衣服皺折等...
有時候還會覺得自己畫出來的臉哪邊有點怪..
結果越修越奇怪..最後整張擦掉(泣)
但有時候手感來了..怎麼畫怎麼順眼..(汗)

但如果學的是漫畫家在用的一般方法..
(因為要趕稿..所以通常衣服等都不會畫很細)
基本上不會太難= ="..

不過不常畫的角度或肢體動作..
有時候憑想像力是畫不出來的..必須找真人演出..ˊˋ"..

目前覺得衣服最難畫...="=..
皺折啊ˊˋ

----------


## 上官犬良

蜥蜴的正面!!!!!我看著我家凡德夢(綠鬣蜥)畫,都會把牠畫成青蛙
還有昆蟲也很難畫,老是抓不到那種幾丁質外殼感覺
再來就是海水和山景,刮網會刮到瘋掉

總之,我是一個手很笨的生物

----------


## 茸

之前是無墨線上色.

現在為筋肉型女性煩惱...

----------


## sanari

對我而言啊
最難畫細部的東西
如衣服上的徽章紋路等

再來是有形的生物
像是一眼就可以讓人知道是什麼的
如人類 狗 貓

其次是有形的物品
像複雜的物件

結論是
什麼東西都對我而言
都是很難畫的
我一直覺得畫得不是很好說

----------


## 笨狗~~

QQ~笨狗個人是認為手臂的部份...
比例總是抓不到啊...
腳部分還不知道...因為總是畫出來的圖都沒有下半身=口="
手掌之前畫的很糟...不過最近練習過後覺得有好很多了
(多虧一本人體素描的書...膜拜...)
另外就是身體吧...胸部跟肩膀.背部...
有時候覺得耳朵也很難畫...
因為抓不到該放的位置...
嘴巴的表現(微笑...露牙齒...)笨狗也是最近才開始著手QQ
(持續練習中...)

----------


## 段星魂

眼睛的視角  
除了正面以外一切角度苦手

衣服的皺折
畫不出柔軟的感覺  

光暗的表現
怎麼畫怎麼不對  看起來就是怪怪的

還有Q版畫
畫不出可愛的感覺 總事畫的比較美型
被同學說我畫出來的雄 公 男性都有點娘(炸)

這就是我不喜歡正太喜歡大叔的原因嗎XD

----------


## 諾皮悶

最難畫的啊...
背景(科幻片風或者自然風的)
服裝+皺折(每次都想不到="= 也就因為這樣開始畫獸人風吧...)
立體(每次都很想畫影子或立體感...幾乎常常失敗 然後想學電腦了)

對我來說最難就是用電腦畫吧 一竅不通的離譜  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 狼漪

眼睛最難畫了~＂~
要畫的炯炯有神
要畫的出讓大家知道你畫的人在想些什麼~"~
反正超難的啦~"~
我畫畫都不喜歡畫眼睛= ="

----------


## 逆

對我而言是手、正面的身體、還有腳和鞋子等。
另外還有狼的正面和半側面，一不小心臉就會畫得太長..
主要是比例的問題，如果沒抓好的話畫出來就會變得很有笑果OTZ

原因出在我是整天只畫臉的那種獸...(倒)

----------


## 千千龍

除了手外
多人的姿勢(隨人數和距離增加!)
都一向很"苦手"


不過最難畫的還是肌肉的部份
看一些畫師把獸人畫的有夠壯的
我也想要  :onion_61:

----------


## Baroque Boyce

對我來說...

最難是人類

其次是眼神

再其次是手勢

再再其次光影效果

再再再其次衣服皺折

再再再再其次...沒力了= =

----------


## 桂圓

我覺得機械細部不好弄

色彩漸層完全不行(沒有Photoshop)

其他都有點概念不畫也能想QQ

----------


## TYPHOON

我覺得服裝設計和衣服的縐褶最難  :onion_49:

----------

